# Surfs up!



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

These guys were having a blast!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice series and some great shots. It does look like fun even if the water is brown.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks. I had to keep messing with exposure comp because the sun was playing pick-a-boo in the clouds


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I Bet those guys are sore tonight.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

How far were you from them?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great series of shots. You did good with the changing exposures, they look well balanced. How long of a lens do you need to shoot these?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Nice series and some great shots. It does look like fun even if the water is brown.


Ditto what Gator said.
Mike


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I was on the embankment right by the water. On the lens, I was using my Nikon 55-200 lens. Most of the shots were at the max 200mm. Settings were ISO 200, 1/500, shutter priority. I have started as of this week shooting in manual mode. So far I think I like it. I am going to wolf camera friday to pick up the SB-600 flash. Get ready for the questions on that


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Donnie, I like the low angle shots best of all.

Take a look at this shot. I sure wish we had water that looked like that! 
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=511140

Mike


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I cant view the picture Mike. I'm not a member there.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, sign up, it's free. You don't have to tell anyone you're from the dark side! And I probably won't snitch on ya! 
Mike


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

LOL. If you only knew how many websites I have to remember already...Wow!

I will look into it later. Thanks again.


----------

